# Realtek onboard audio & sound card question



## KBD (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an question about the onboard audio on IP35 Pro. I dont want to use it and i have a X-fi Titanium card that i'd like to use instead. I disabled the onboard audio in BIOS however the device manager is still showing a yellow question mark on the Audio on HD bus. After i install the Realtek driver that yellow question mark goes away. However, i beleive that in order to install the Creative drivers i need to uninstall the Realtek first so they wont conflict. And if i do i'll have that question mark again. So how should i solve this? Should i install Creative drivers anyway over the Realtek driver and disable HD audio in BIOS? Or should i uninstall the Realtek driver and install Creative driver and not worry about the yellow question mark in device manager? Can anyone help?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Oct 17, 2008)

KBD said:


> Should i install Creative drivers anyway over the Realtek driver and disable HD audio in BIOS?



there shouldnt be any conflict.  just disable it in the bios and  in your OS( like in control panel)


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 17, 2008)

whats your gfx card? I'm going to assume its not the 8800gts listed in the specs, as it's not on an ip35-pro


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2008)

KBD said:


> I have an question about the onboard audio on IP35 Pro. I dont want to use it and i have a X-fi Titanium card that i'd like to use instead. I disabled the onboard audio in BIOS however the device manager is still showing a yellow question mark on the Audio on HD bus. After i install the Realtek driver that yellow question mark goes away. However, i beleive that in order to install the Creative drivers i need to uninstall the Realtek first so they wont conflict. And if i do i'll have that question mark again. So how should i solve this? Should i install Creative drivers anyway over the Realtek driver and disable HD audio in BIOS? Or should i uninstall the Realtek driver and install Creative driver and not worry about the yellow question mark in device manager? Can anyone help?


Just uninstall the realtek drivers, then install the Creative drivers. Might I suggest not to let Windows auto install the Creative drivers if they pop up. Last time I did, then tried to install the official drivers, I would bsod on boot.


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 17, 2008)

most ati cards after the x**** series have onboard realtek chips, which would cause the hd device to show up


----------



## KBD (Oct 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just uninstall the realtek drivers, then install the Creative drivers. Might I suggest not to let Windows auto install the Creative drivers if they pop up. Last time I did, then tried to install the official drivers, I would bsod on boot.



Yea, i know about that, i never let Windows instal anything. So you saying i shouldnt worry about the yellow question mark in device manager? Just unstall Realtel & install Creative, correct?

This system is not for me, BTW, it uses an HD 3450.


----------



## KBD (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, decided to bring this up again.

I installed the Creative driver but didnt install the Realtek. Everything is working great but that yellow question mark is still in Device Manager & every time the system boots up the new hardware found message for the Realtek onboard pops up which is really annoying. I got the damn thing turned off in BIOS and its still popping up. may be the board is no good but i cant find anything wrong with it other than this little glitch. I really dont want to install the Realtek driver and have a driver conflict with Creative but i dont see any other way out of this.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> Well, decided to bring this up again.
> 
> I installed the Creative driver but didnt install the Realtek. Everything is working great but that yellow question mark is still in Device Manager & every time the system boots up the new hardware found message for the Realtek onboard pops up which is really annoying. I got the damn thing turned off in BIOS and its still popping up. may be the board is no good but i cant find anything wrong with it other than this little glitch. I really dont want to install the Realtek driver and have a driver conflict with Creative but i dont see any other way out of this.



It's probably the built in sound on the 3450. If they don't plan on audio over HDMI, just completely disable it (meaning the yellow question marked item) in the Device Manager, and the driver prompt should stop.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

I had the same prob on the last few builds with ATI cards. Just install the Hdmi driver from the video cards website.


----------



## KBD (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, interesting suggestion. Only thing i can see wrong with it is that before i installed the Creative driver i installed the Realtek and the HD Audio yellow question mark went away so it may not be the HD 3450. But i will try to do as MKMods suggested and use ATIs HDMI driver and if it doesnt help i'll simply turn it off as Wile said.


----------

